# Made By Knock Aergrind or Kinu M47 hand grinder?



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

After some consideration I have come to the conclusion not to enter the bottom of the electric grinder market but to get a higher quality hand grinder. I will be grinding for espresso aeropress and v60.

This has led to me considering the Aergrind and Kinu M47 - both of which I can hopefully get new instead of hoping something pops up second hand.

My question is to the good people of coffee forums is...which one?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

The M47 has somewhat bigger burrs and alignment is supposed to be better.

On the other hand you'll need more torque using the M47 and for light roasted espresso grinding it is hard work!

I have a feldgrind, Kinu M47 and M68 at the moment so ask any questions you have.

The feldgrind is probably very simular to the feldgrind in many aspects.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's the price difference ?

You may be waiting on the Aerogrind a non specific amount of time , depending on how the wind is blowing at MBK .


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

martinierius said:


> The M47 has somewhat bigger burrs and alignment is supposed to be better.
> 
> On the other hand you'll need more torque using the M47 and for light roasted espresso grinding it is hard work!
> 
> ...


Between the Feldgrind and M47 which would you choose if I were to buy one?(if thats answerable haha) Assuming a daily use of atleast 2 espresso and either v60 or aeropress around twice a week? Also, from all I've heard the Aergrind is very similar to use as the Feldgrind due to the innards are the same.

The M68 looks great though, however I'm assuming its quite a bit more? Waiting on a email response from Kinu on prices.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the price difference ?
> 
> You may be waiting on the Aerogrind a non specific amount of time , depending on how the wind is blowing at MBK .


Not quite sure yet, the Aergrind would be £75 with dispatch in early October(if that's right). Waiting on a response from Kinu who I emailed today asking about the prices of their models as I could't find them anywhere!

Whats your recommendation grinder wise?


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Before I had the M68, I used the feldgrind for expresso and the M47 for 'slow' coffee.

If budget allows, take an M68, otherwise if you drink not-so-light roasted then the M47 wins for me.

The M47 is a bit wider: might be a problem with small hands.

The feldgrind is easier to transport, the aergrind even more so.

They are all excellent grinders, it's mostly to personal preference, I would have a hard time choosing which one to let go!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

chip_kara said:


> Not quite sure yet, the Aergrind would be £75 with dispatch in early October(if that's right). Waiting on a response from Kinu who I emailed today asking about the prices of their models as I could't find them anywhere!
> 
> Whats your recommendation grinder wise?


I have a Kinu M68 and I am very happy with it.

The M47 will cost you over £250 if I recall it correctly from last time I saw the price list.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

How much did the M68 set you back?


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

In October there will be a site/shop launch for the Kinu products. The M68 will probably be around 600 pounds with shipping and taxes.

I wouldn't call using the M47 hard work but it's not exactly super easy. My wife has no trouble grinding for espresso lightly roasted beans and she has close to no upper body strength.

You could also take a look at Comandante or Lido.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

chip_kara said:


> How much did the M68 set you back?


It was EUR 670 + shipping.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dev said:


> In October there will be a site/shop launch for the Kinu products. The M68 will probably be around 600 pounds with shipping and taxes
> 
> .


I doubt it, but it would be great if that's the price they will be marketing it for.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

martinierius said:


> Before I had the M68, I used the feldgrind for expresso and the M47 for 'slow' coffee.
> 
> If budget allows, take an M68, otherwise if you drink not-so-light roasted then the M47 wins for me.
> 
> ...


Would you say that M68 is better than M47 for brewed coffee?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> Would you say that M68 is better than M47 for brewed coffee?


I have no direct experience with the M47, but by reading the kaffe netz forum (german), they seem to favour the M47 over the M68 for brewed based on taste. I don't drink brewed, do the M68 works for me!


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I am going to keep an eye open on second hand things that pop up and see what the Kinu's look like when their new website launches!


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

the_partisan said:


> Would you say that M68 is better than M47 for brewed coffee?


I think the M68 is mostly more ergonomic. There are those who can taste the difference between those 2 grinders but I'm not one of those people ;-)


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

A couple of months ago I was looking at the Kinus and was quoted €279 for the M47 and €750 for the M68 (inc Vat + €17.99 shipping). Their prices seem to be creeping up each time I check (perhaps the modifications go some way to account for this), I doubt they will be any lower when they launch the website.

That was in August, then along comes the Niche Indiegogo offer at nearly half the cost of the M68 which has blown all thoughts of a large burr manual grinder out of the water for me (happy with the Feldgrind until it arrives).

I expect there will be plenty of manual grinders up for sale here soon as the Aergrinds are now shipping, maybe the odd Feldgrind too if someone prefers the Aer's compactness.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have no direct experience with the M47, but by reading the kaffe netz forum (german), they seem to favour the M47 over the M68 for brewed based on taste. I don't drink brewed, do the M68 works for me!


I'd say there are two or three people forming the opinions on everything on that forum 









While I can't compare to M47, the M68 is excellent for brewed. I used it for drip, syphon, aeropress and french press, making really great coffee each time.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Stanic said:


> I'd say there are two or three people forming the opinions on everything on that forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There we go, 1 real opinion from the M68 user


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Stanic said:


> I'd say there are two or three people forming the opinions on everything on that forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would expect M68 to do slightly better than M47 because of the bigger burrs, I'm planning on upgrading my M47 because the M68 should make it easier to grind for espresso and Turkish.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Certainly it will make the grinding easier.


----------

